# دارة تغذية من بطارية السيارة



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

دارة تغذية من بطارية السيارة 5 فولت وتيار حتى 2 أمبير


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

اخوتي الكرام تعطي 5 فولت وتيار حتى 2 أمبير من بطارية السيارة


----------



## emadeddin6969 (12 فبراير 2012)

والله دارة مفيدة ... وشكرا إلك ... بس كان بإمكانك تضيف مقاومة متغيرة مشان تغيير مرور التيار أو تغيير هبوط الجهد ..


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

لاشكر على واجب وشكرا لاهتمامك وانشاء الله عندما اكمل الدارة مع المقاومة المتغيرة سانزلها على المنتدى


----------



## ahmedelmughrabi (2 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا
ولكن السؤال ماذا استطيع ان افعل (اشفل) من هذه الدارة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

